# New NetFlix Favorites



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I know we used to have a thread on Netflix favorites a long time ago but I'm assuming by now the info is pretty outdated, since new movies/shows come and go so often. So what is everybody watching now? I'm looking for new TV shows on instant streaming and feel like I've already seen everything that's up my alley. So far here's what I've already watched - in some cases many times over. Suggest something new?

Comedies:

Everybody Loves Raymond
The Office
Parks and Recreation (waiting for the next season to be added)
Scrubs
Frasier 
Rules of Engagement
Cheers (still working my way through these)
Ugly Betty (wasn't to my taste so I only got 3 episodes in)

Mysteries:

Sherlock
Monk (still have a couple seasons left before I'll be finished with these)
Psych

Historical Series and Mini-Series:

Downton Abbey (why don't they update it with season 2?)
Call the Midwife (eagerly awaiting the next season)
Bramwell
Murdoch Mysteries 
Upstairs, Downstairs
The Forsyte Saga 
The Tudors
The House of Elliot
The Grand
Desperate Romantics
Wives & Daughters (awesome)
North & South (also awesome)

Misc:

Heroes
Lost
Mad Men
The West Wing (not to my taste)

Cartoons:

Every cartoon ever existing in the history of Netflix, including all episodes of My Little Pony, Little Brats, Strawberry Shortcake, Horseland, Backyardigans, Veggie Tales, Care Bears, Caillou, Bob the Builder, Sky Dancers, Spiderman, She-Ra, Yakari, Rugrats, the Fairly Odd Parents, SpongeBob Squarepants, the Cat in the Hat, Angelina Ballerina, Tinker Bell, Curious George, Rubbadubbers, Wonder Pets, Phineas and Ferb, Dinosaur Train, Ruby Gloom, Kipper, Babar, Scooby-Doo, Land Before Time, Max & Ruby, Dragon Tales, and Leapfrog Phonics.

ETA: Forgot a few cartoons: the Busytown Mysteries, Rocko's Modern Life, Redwall, Balto, Thomas, Martha Speaks, Pound Puppies, Sonic the Hedgehog, Madeline.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Their original series House of Cards, is excellent. There's now a second original series, that we're going to try. And their new episodes of Arrested Development are coming soon - didn't watch it when it was broadcast but I watched the first season on Netflix (or was it Amazon Prime?) and I liked it a lot. 

(And we loved The West Wing - it was must-see-TV when it was running, and I used to watch it occasionally when it ran in syndication.)


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I just finished catching up with Call the Midwife for the first time, with Season 1 on Netflix and the Season 2 eps to date on PBS. Lovely show.

I also finally joined the Downton Abbey bandwagon, watching Seasons 1 and 2 on Amazon (free with Prime membership), even though 1 is on Netflix. I had Season 3 on Tivo. I read somewhere online that in a couple of months, Downton Abbey will no longer be available on Netflix, Amazon will have an exclusive. Here's a link to one story: http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2415015,00.asp

I'm catching up on Psych, I think I'm in Season 5 or maybe 6 now. I'm Tivo-ing the current season while I catch up.

Can't wait until the new Arrested Development series shows up at the end of the month!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I really got hooked on Breaking Bad.  I can't wait for the finale this summer.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

As soon as Walking Dead Season Three is at Netflix, I will sign-up for a month.


----------



## mattposner (Oct 28, 2010)

Miniseries my wife and I have gotten hooked on.

True Blood.
HBO's Rome.
The Wire.
In Treatment.
I, Claudius.
Wild South America.
Walking with Dinosaurs and others in that series.

I am hearing good things about a series called Lillyhammer but it is streaming only and I only get disks.


----------



## Beez (Feb 17, 2013)

The Netflix series _"Hemlock Drive"_ is pretty decent, kind of a _Twilight _ with multiple twists.

Hemlock *Grove  * rather.


----------



## Book Master (May 3, 2013)

Wild at Heart...........<<<Great Show!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

In about 72 Hours I will be free to watch Netflix to my hearts content....after I clean my room too (darn finals)....I am definitely catching up on the last three years of Supernatural and Hart of Dixie. 
gotta love some How I Met Your Mother. I never have watched the series through, just what my brother is watching when I am in a nosy mood.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Recent Standouts for me:

*The Hedgehog* (based on the french novel "The Elegance of the Hedgehog") 
Really, excellent!! I actually read online that many people preferred the movie to the book. I have not read the book but loved this film... subtitles but really many of the best films on the stream are foreign.

*Get the *******
What a surprise this was, yes it stars Mel Gibson, but man it is great! I read that after all his recent trouble they did not even want to spend any money promoting it, so it is almost a straight to DVD... but if you enjoyed his earlier work and like a good action film with some heart & humor, I urge you to give it a try.

*Bernie*
I actually rented this before it came on Netflix. Really entertaining TRUE story with excellent performances by Jack Black and Shirley MacLaine.

*The Woodmans*
The Netflix description is a bit misleading... it is about an amazing photographer named Francesca Woodman, who was way ahead of her time. Raised in a family of artist, she struggled with depression and getting work, tragically committing suicide in her early 20's in 1981. Her work has since gained huge popularity...very interesting, though her parents often come off as a bit self absorbed and odd...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

So, while y'all are catching up on the series, do you "cheat" on your spouse/partner/friend/other family member?

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/people/2013/05/16/new-survey-shows-netflix-adultery-is-rampant/2166867/

I've been rewatching old _The Good Wife_ episodes, but it's not available on Netflix. Prime only....

Betsy


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't Netflix Cheat. My hubby would kill me. Instead I pick shows he won't like that I can watch on my own while he's at work.   When he gets home we have a different list of shows we can watch together. That keeps everybody happy.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have Netflix for discs and Amazon prime instant for streaming videos.

Most recently I've been watching London Hospital on Amazon prime.  I started the first episode a few months ago when I couldn't sleep, so I was watching on my kindle fire in bed. Found it horribly bloody, and I didn't finish the episode. But I went back to episode 2 last week and have become hooked on the series.  The only other access in the US that I know of is on youtube.  DVDs have only been released in British format.  In the UK it is known as "Casualty (1906)", and the other seasons 1907 and 1909.

Other series, I've enjoyed very much recently:  Doc Martin (all 5 seasons on Amazon prime instant) and Foyle's War. I watched Foyle's when it aired in Ch. 13 in NY, but I think I missed the first 3 series.  There are 6 series on Amazon prime.  A new season aired in the UK recently and will be on in the US in September.


----------



## FMH (May 18, 2013)

Just watching "Being Flynn" and I really like Paul Dano. Newer actor - he had a role in Looper as well. I find him raw, he really listens. And DeNiro was incredible. This and Silver Linings Playbook make me remember why DeNiro is DeNiro. I prefer him in dramas, and these two he is so varied and so watchable. 

Also I enjoyed the indie film "Purple Violets" by Edward Burns. I rented it again, even... which I never do. But it's real and the characters are human and not one note or one dimensional. 

TV:Game of Thrones. Boardwalk Empire. Girls. (All really well done. Big HBO fan.)
And Homeland/Showrime. I cannot wait for season 2 on Netflix. They are killing me with the waiting! C'mon   already.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

During a free HBO weekend, I watched all of S1 of Game of Thrones.  It's better than I'd expected.  I read the 5 books in 2011.  Now I'm watching S2 of it on netflix dvds but not getting them one after another . . . I'm spreading them out over time.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I wanted to add the documentary series *"The Will"*!

It is on the ID channel and ava to stream on Netflix, I think they just added the 2nd season. Not only is it a fascinating look at the craziness, greed and confusion that goes on after wealthy people die. It is beautifully filmed. As a photographer I really appreciated the pains they go to. It has a very distinctive style and I have enjoyed every episode I've watched.

Some of the estates are of famous people but don't overlook the not so famous. The Hadley family one (season 2 I believe) I just watched and is a real lesson in what greed & stupidity will get you!


----------



## FMH (May 18, 2013)

mlewis78 said:


> During a free HBO weekend, I watched all of S1 of Game of Thrones. It's better than I'd expected. I read the 5 books in 2011. Now I'm watching S2 of it on netflix dvds but not getting them one after another . . . I'm spreading them out over time.


I like that. Suspending gratification - rarely done. I like to do the same but fail often. When I like something I often binge. HOWEVER, if I am in a bad mood or tired, I will stop watching a favorite and put it off for when I will enjoy it  no reason in not having fun.

On that note - HBO is my most watched channel and worth the extra money to have it. It's the price of a movie ticket in LA ...with popcorn.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Cuechick said:


> I wanted to add the documentary series *"The Will"*!


Thanks for recommending The Will, Cuechick. I started watching it last night. Interesting stuff.


----------



## Book Master (May 3, 2013)

Rolled through the " Vampire Diaries," rehashing  " X-Files." "Medium" is pretty good series.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

I always like threads like this. Gives me a lot of new shows to check out.

Some of my favorites..

Primeval (BBC)
Highlander the series. (Think Adrian Paul was a better Highlander than Lambert.)
Warehouse 13
Fringe

Animated..

The Venture Bros.
Avengers: Earths mightiest Heroes
Justice League Unlimited
Archer (Not for kids)


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Watched the first two of *Hemlock Grove* and liked it much more than I expected too...

Planing to spend this holiday weekend with Dexter! Streaming the last season via Amazon. This is the first year I did not watch it as it was airing on Showtime and now I get to enjoy it at my own pace!


----------



## kCopeseeley (Mar 15, 2011)

Cuechick said:


> Watched the first two of *Hemlock Grove* and liked it much more than I expected too...
> 
> Planing to spend this holiday weekend with Dexter! Streaming the last season via Amazon. This is the first year I did not watch it as it was airing on Showtime and now I get to enjoy it at my own pace!


I was interested in Hemlock Grove, but it seemed like Horror to me. Is it horror? Someone compared it to Twilight, which is (horrible, hahaha) not horror.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, it is a supernatural themed, horror/mystery ... but I would not compare it Twilight... at least not so far. It seems more grown up and has a lot of sharp wit...I would watch the first episode to see if it is for you.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I have Arn my Q too! Glad to know you are enjoying it...


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I saw a very good Aussie film yesterday, based on a true story... "In Her Skin"... I thought it was very well done, very creepy and chilling.

http://movies.netflix.com/WiMovie/In_Her_Skin/70118361?trkid=8133737


----------



## FMH (May 18, 2013)

Just watched Empire Falls the night before last.  Paul Newman, Joanne Woodward, Aidan Quinn, Ed Harris, Robin Wright Penn, Philip Seymour Hoffman, Helen Hunt... huge list of "names" because Newman directed it.  It was on a two disks - surprising film about a small town family and their battles against a rich lady in town.  Worth the watch.


----------



## Beez (Feb 17, 2013)

I've been watching the first season of "_Longmire_." I had never heard of it until watching the first episode of the second season last week, on A&E channel. I like it. It's based around the evil doings of a county in Wyoming, and its sheriff keeping law and order.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Beez said:


> I've been watching the first season of "_Longmire_." I had never heard of it until watching the first episode of the second season last week, on A&E channel. I like it. It's based around the evil doings of a county in Wyoming, and its sheriff keeping law and order.


We like the Longmire series a lot. And it's based on a book series by Craig Johnson - on my (very long) list to try.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Doctor Who, I can watch reruns and find new things to love and connections. 
Fringe, the great characters. Though a sci-fi is quite funny and set in a contemporary time.
Copper, I am finding the first season since the next season starts June 23rd
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I caught up on both Copper and Longmire through a mix of Netflix and previous Tivo recordings. I really liked Copper and look forward to its new season starting soon; I liked Longmire okay, but I'm having a harder time with it, I just don't have much of a feeling for the lead character. He seems kinda one-dimensional, but whether it's the character or how he's portrayed by the actor, I'm not sure yet. I'll keep watching for now, though, because I like Katee Sackhoff and Lou Diamond Phillips.

I'm still working on Psych through Netflix; I'll watch a few eps then go off to other things for a few weeks before I watch again. Someday I'll get caught up!


----------



## Ergodic Mage (Jan 23, 2012)

My kids are always picking up different series to watch but I've only used NetFlix to watch Dresden Files and right now Dr Who.


----------



## FMH (May 18, 2013)

Beez said:


> I've been watching the first season of "_Longmire_." I had never heard of it until watching the first episode of the second season last week, on A&E channel. I like it. It's based around the evil doings of a county in Wyoming, and its sheriff keeping law and order.


Just discovered Longmire - I like it a lot. Back to basics police work and a strong star.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm working my way through _Law and Order SVU_ right now. Funny, I never thought of that as an old show (1999) but as I watch it now I keep noticing how people's hair and clothes have changed in the last 14 years. Even weirder is watching _Cheers_ (from the '80's). The women's clothes and hair remind me of my childhood because that's how my mom used to dress. I'm even noticing everybody's shoes.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I just started watching the BBC series "The Fall" starring Gillian Anderson. It is in 5 parts... really excellent! It follows both the lead detective and the killer... very interesting. A lot of attention to detail & character development. Gripping and creepy! I watched two last night and am sure I will finish it today. 

Also good, a move called "The Scapegoat" based on a Daphne du Maurier (Rebecca) tale...liked it a lot.


----------

